# Supressors?



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)

Is it worth going through the beaurocratic BS to obtain a suppressor for hunting? I live in MN and 2 years ago they became legal here. But recently looking into it the process to legally obtain one is ridiculous. Photo ID's, finger prints, local head of law enforcement or district attorney needs to sign your application, plus $200, plus a waiting time of 3mo- 1yr+ is possible to get the info back to see if you even qualify.

Was seriously considering having my barrel threaded to add a suppressor. But now I'm not so sure it's worth it. Plus the cost of the suppressor itself. +/- $1000.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I too live in MN and want a suppressor.but I am waiting to see what happens with the hearing protection act first


----------



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)

I saw something about that. I think I might wait too and see if the process gets easier if that bill passes.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't for get to do it as a "Trust"

Very important


----------



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah but then I have to find people that want to go through all the same BS to obtain a suppressor. Plus to meet with an approved lawyer and pay his fees as well. I do understand the benefits of the trust though.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Tgunz, you can do it all online now.try here.

http://grabagun.com/class-3-guide

FYI sd tactical sells "solvent tubes" and all the tooling to assemble. Do a form 1 and save a bunch of money up front and get a manufacturers if the HPA passes.


----------



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)

I've been looking at the solvent tube kits. What's the form 1 about?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I got one a couple of years ago and have been very happy with it. My longest wait was for the thing to be built and so I could send in the paper work. I went the trust route and put my wife on it and at that time the trust was the simplest way and when something happens to me my wife will not have as much trouble getting rid of it. I consider the thing to be great and it works well, I have hunted with it and love not having to put in ear plugs or have the ears ringing for a long time. It is rated for up[ to 300 win. mag. but I use it on a 260 rem. or 300 blk.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I did a form 1 build via a gun trust with buddies. I absolutely love having it for hunting for 2 reasons. 
1. Saves my hearing!
2. Less report downrange while hunting.

But yes the wait sucks....8 months is what I waited for the "approval." If they can get the hearing protection act to pass that is going to be the business to be in for the following 2 years.

Absolutely love my suppressor.

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice picture. What's a form 1 build? All I've seen for suppressors is a form 4.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

You assemble the pieces and build your own suppressor. Go longer on the length too. If you think it will be 11.75 put 12. You can buy all the stuff to build it now and submit the paperwork later just don't assemble and honestly I wouldnt even drill a hole until you have it approved, at least don't get caught!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Thread on suppressors can be had for under $400 + the stupid approval stamp. I love mine. Current wait is about 10 months for my next 2. You'd think they could cut that time since they've already vetted me.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Got me one from Silencerco. They have a deal going now if you buy a suppressor they give you a $200.00 store credit to off set the tax stamp for the man. If the bill passes you should get a $200 refund from the ATF as well. I purchased the Omega which is multi-caliber just change the caps. it is a 30cal and down silencer. I truly enjoy shooting my 6.8SPCII with out hearing protection. The report from the powder is minimized but you still have the sound of your projectile breaking the sound barrier but it is much more suppressed than open barrel report. They also have a quick change adapter that I can swap from my 6.8 too my 223 in seconds change the cap and wall-la I am shooting my dog gun suppressed!!!! If you go to sub-sonic ammo you can then hear you auto gun action cycling and that's about it so I am told But it has an arch like a football pass. Close courters 100 yds and less fun stuff !!! Great to be able to talk with yall some. Life and Wife have me consumed here lately!!! Hope this helps. Got any questions feel free to ask. I will take time to answer. Good Hunting

Rodney


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

A ruger ranch rifle in 300blk with subsonic and suppressed is AMAZING!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

One thing I would add is make sure you re-zero your rifle as the suppressors CAN(not always) change the zero for various reasons. Added weight, more pressure, etc.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll second that. Mine have different POI with and without. And not just minute of coyote different.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Been there done that! Check whatever rifles you plan to use it on and then remember the adjustment(write it down).


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep!! what they all said holds true!!!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

fr3db3ar said:


> Thread on suppressors can be had for under $400 + the stupid approval stamp. I love mine. Current wait is about 10 months for my next 2. You'd think they could cut that time since they've already vetted me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Current wait time is over a year at least. I don't know who told you 10 months, but they lied to your face. I have guys at work who just got their stamps back and it took 13 months.



texaspredatorhunter said:


> Tgunz, you can do it all online now.try here.
> 
> http://grabagun.com/class-3-guide
> 
> FYI sd tactical sells "solvent tubes" and all the tooling to assemble. Do a form 1 and save a bunch of money up front and get a manufacturers if the HPA passes.


SD Tactical no longer sells solvent trap kits...daddy government shut that down for them.



Tgunz64 said:


> Yeah but then I have to find people that want to go through all the same BS to obtain a suppressor. Plus to meet with an approved lawyer and pay his fees as well. I do understand the benefits of the trust though.


You don't need to have a trust with anyone, a trust is an entity and I am the only person on my trust. My wife and kids are beneficiaries if something happens. And trusts can be done online as stated.



Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I purchased the Omega which is multi-caliber just change the caps. it is a 30cal and down silencer.
> 
> Rodney


 It comes as .30 cal and can be used down to 5.7. Suppressors by law can not have parts that are changeable for caliber dealing with suppression. If the suppressor is titled as a .30 cal and shipped to you as a .30 cal, it is not legal to modify it or use another end cap to adjust for a smaller caliber, even if silencerco sells one. Legally there is no such thing as a "multi-cal" suppressor. BTW, I shoot a .223 through a 10" Titanium .30 cal can and it's very quiet.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I only know that mine last year took that long. Check cashed in March, stamp arrived in early Jan.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Preppersdiscount is still up and running.


----------

